# Potenz mit Rekursion



## javaniichtfreak (18. Nov 2014)

Hi ich will mithilfe einer rekursiven Funktion eine Potenzmethode entwickeln.

Mein Ansatz



```
public class Aufgabe3{
  
  
  
  
  static double potenz(double x, int n){
    double e = x*x;
    for (int i = 0;i<n ;i++) {
    
      e*x = e;
      
      
      
      
    } 
    
    return e;
  
     
    
    }
   
  public static void main (String[] args){
    
    System.out.println(potenz(5,2));
    
    
  }
  
  
  
  
  
}
```


Das Programm sagt mir zeile10 e*x = e ist ein unbekannter Typ!

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter und bitte um Hilfe

MfG


----------



## JavaMeister (18. Nov 2014)

Vielleicht meinst du hier: e = e*x??


----------



## javaniichtfreak (18. Nov 2014)

Jap das meine ich! Habe den Fehler schon korrigiert 

Ich bekomme den Fehler bei der naechsten Aufgabe nochmal!! Bitte helfen! 



error: unexpected type


----------



## Saheeda (18. Nov 2014)

Kannst du vielleicht den Code dazu posten?

Ansonsten:
Variablen werden immer auf die linke Seite der Zuweisung geschrieben:
richtig --> x = 5 +2;
falsch --> 5 +2 = x;


----------



## javaniichtfreak (18. Nov 2014)

```
public class Aufgabe3{
  
  static double potenz(double x, int n){
    double e = x*x;
    if (n>2) 
    for (int i = 2;i<n ;i++) {
    
      e = e*x;
      
      
      
      
    } ;
    
    return e;
    
    }
   
  public static void main (String[] args){
    
    System.out.println(potenz(5,4));
    
    
  }
  
  
  
  
  
}
```
 
So sieht der funktionierende Code aus!! Danke für eure Hilfe. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das rekursiv ist aber er gibt immer das richtige Ergebnis aus!


----------



## JavaMeister (18. Nov 2014)

> Ich bekomme den Fehler bei der naechsten Aufgabe nochmal!! Bitte helfen!



Nochmal den gleichen Fehler  Was muss man da wohl machen? Klar Forum befragen, statt selber nachdenken.


----------



## Saheeda (18. Nov 2014)

btw, du arbeitest oben mit einer Schleife, nicht mit Rekursion.


----------



## javaniichtfreak (18. Nov 2014)

Ja ich habe den Fehler nicht selber entdeckt und bin auch ganz neu in der Materie und wusste nicht das ich das linksbündig schreiben muss!


----------

